# another mass code problem



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi plumbdrum lol.


Code sates needing a service sink, 
I just completed 3 hair salons witch would require one.( past 2 months) What is a service sink?
So the engineered plans show a service sink, i submitted on a floor mounted mop sink. The engineer never disproved the mop sink.

Now failed inspection on only 1 building as it isnt done to the drawings...........

My understanding is a "service sink" mass/ upc code is a mop sink, janitor, on every floor can trip a bucket and drain crap into.

My understanding is the board of health code wouldnt allow a "utility sink/ laundry sink" as a "service sink" as someone could be cleaning in this sink, and it could receive the discharge of mop/ cleaning waste into it. As this isnt in a closet its open space. 
So if you had a mop sink your fine. 
If you had a utility sink/ laundry you would be required to have a mop sink.

BTW i know code supersedes drawings, now the owner of the franchise is back charging me...Because it wasnt done to the drawings...i maybee retarded, :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This is a service sink






This is a mop






That being said 10.10 table 1 says service sink. I have passed hundreds of mop sinks, what's really the difference, it the same concept. Sounds like again an inspector with absolutely no common sense, and I would almost guarantee the board would back you on this.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Usually utility sinks in hair salons are used for hair dye and similar things, so correct it would not suffice for a service/mop sink.i have deviated in the past in remodel situation and have allowed utility sinks.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Usually utility sinks in hair salons are used for hair dye and similar things, so correct it would not suffice for a service/mop sink.i have deviated in the past in remodel situation and have allowed utility sinks.


I have also asked on remodels also, thanks for the information as what you said was what i always thought


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just remember, deviations to 248 CMR are negotiated between the permit holder and the inspector. Don't take everything I say as gospel. Speak to your inspector first.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

This why I left Mass, Too many MASS HOLES !


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

celtic1 said:


> This why I left Mass, Too many MASS HOLES !


 come on back we need more of us


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Outa My 4 kids*



plumbdrum said:


> come on back we need more of us


 There's only 1 left there ! Do like to hit the Cape once in a while for a LOBSTA
Anf fried clams to die for.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Where are living now?


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Agree Celtic im at my breaking point to say **** it and go from a good size company to a couple of guys and do the work we make the profit on.

Funny thing is i called the inspector, he said "when i go out to re-inspect there better be an actual licenced plumber there with his code book"And a re inspection fee
I said all my plumbers are licenced...im going up to the state board on a request to have a cape cod local inspector because the "mid cape" towns have their own codes. So go pass the inspection and for now on i dont give a **** if you or a state inspector inspects my guys work. He passed it..

My other post on the safe waste pan, the board member (forgot his name) confirmed i was correct. Now all of a sudden that inspector is good?? He must have gotten a call.

I always have just made sure stuff was to code. But were always busy so i dont have a guy to stand inspection almost never. Because some towns here inspect 3 hrs a day, or 2 days a week, or make their own schedule. Unless you figure 2 days of labor per project for inspections you would be good, but loose the job.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

A new one today. Again i may bee wrong i have no clue lol.....
We did a 95 unit nursing home, i had the guys set temps and go over everything 3 times. I failed inspection...
Happens to be in the same town as above...
I tell everyone dont try for 112 at the showers try for 110 (board of heath is 110 up or down 2 deg either way). Failed a couple showers were 107.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Mop sink/service sink

Illinois a "laundry tub" wall mounted or on legs would be approved for the service sink requirement, especially in an office setting, don't see it in commercial kitchens of any size though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> Mop sink/service sink
> 
> Illinois a "laundry tub" wall mounted or on legs would be approved for the service sink requirement, especially in an office setting, don't see it in commercial kitchens of any size though.


Done with a job today, building inspector didn't pass this service sink with drain going into openfive gals bucket with pump inside.. note says must be sealed... so picked up a zoller pump unit, piped it with a av venting system as per studer spec... ... works beautiful without expenses of going thru commercial roofing,etc..


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Done with a job today, building inspector didn't pass this service sink with drain going into openfive gals bucket with pump inside.. note says must be sealed... so picked up a zoller pump unit, piped it with a av venting system as per studer spec... ... works beautiful without expenses of going thru commercial roofing,etc..


 I should take your folding rule away for punishment.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Geez.................... with an "AV". Bad Bad inspector.....

Zoeller has a nice set up for grey water. >>> https://www.ferguson.com/product/zo...1oFdfvE-fWg0h02pE2Qo9Bf_5LdPLkdL0dBoCI_rw_wcB 

Just shouldn't use the fernco type clamp check valve. I would use a solvent weld flanged check and of course vent to the system, not a blasted AV. I would also trap the sink first. With a 2" vent I would OK wetting the vent with the sink. I know the State may have issues with that, but they can't give me a good reason to deny it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> I should take your folding rule away for punishment.


Ruler was safety in my pocket while I was using the tape measure. .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> Geez.................... with an "AV". Bad Bad inspector.....
> 
> Zoeller has a nice set up for grey water. >>> https://www.ferguson.com/product/zoeller-pump-115v-12-hp-drain-pump-z1310001/_/R-873350?pid=ebnn_txt_dsa+all+pages_ntl_ggl_nbr_allpages_none&adpos=1o3&creative=101946685029&device=c&matchtype=b&network=g&gclid=CjwKEAjwguu5BRDq8uSKhaKIzDkSJACQ7WJl9NDZbX21oFdfvE-fWg0h02pE2Qo9Bf_5LdPLkdL0dBoCI_rw_wcB
> 
> Just shouldn't use the fernco type clamp check valve. I would use a solvent weld flanged check and of course vent to the system, not a blasted AV. I would also trap the snink first. With a 2" vent I would OK wetting the vent with the sink. I know the State may have issues with that, but they can't give me a good reason to deny it.


Only sh!t ! The big F charge that much for the unit!!!??????.. due to space constraint, the p trap is inside the unit and the new vent went up above the horizontal drain before reconnecting the vent with aav.. as per spec by studer.. perfectly understandable. Ran the pump numerous times and no water back pressure at point where the avv connected. .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Even if your code allows studor vents , I believe the manufacture of the pump/basin does not allow for this type of installation.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Even if your code allows studor vents , I believe the manufacture of the pump/basin does not allow for this type of installation.


Bazkazzward state code doesn't allows aav.. manufacturer encourages this type of venting as its better than stand alone open venting and stand alone aav venting .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What brand pump


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> plumbdrum said:
> 
> 
> > Even if your code allows studor vents , I believe the manufacture of the pump/basin does not allow for this type of installation.
> ...



Bazkazzward state would let you use aav not ban them


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Are we going to start the ole AAV debate. Well , my state does not allow them ( without special permission) good luck with that. I don't like them , never have and as far as I'm concerned there is always a way to vent .


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Are we going to start the ole AAV debate. Well , my state does not allow them ( without special permission) good luck with that. I don't like them , never have and as far as I'm concerned there is always a way to vent .



Not my intention. My state (same state as r.j.) does not allow them.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's because our states have strong plumbing boards.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> That's because our states have strong plumbing boards.



Illinois does for now. Until our governor realizes who is behind the plumbing board.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey RJ, you may want to get rid of that Studorhttp://cdn.qleapahead.com/zoeller-63/359526.pdf?P195


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Hey RJ, you may want to get rid of that Studorhttp://cdn.qleapahead.com/zoeller-63/359526.pdf?P195


Those are for those who don't understand steam heat system venting..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Sure, ok


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Hey RJ, you may want to get rid of that Studorhttp://cdn.qleapahead.com/zoeller-63/359526.pdf?P195


Sighs, have to go back to that job...


----------



## kwikproplumb01 (Jun 3, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> come on back we need more of us


LOL!!:laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

kwikproplumb01 said:


> LOL!!:laughing: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


 go do an intro, nobody is laughing


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Sighs, have to go back to that job...


Went back to install customer supplied glacier bay vanity combo... previous work on the tub works great!


----------

